# Anybody care about the election



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Don't know about the rest of you but I always get a little tired of all the campaigns and election hoopla. I am big on getting someone good into office. Any thoughts on who are next president will be? Looks like it will be Gore.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It will be if people VOTE. Biggest problem is that people don't, or they forget they can vote absentee. If you're a busy person and may miss polling hours, get an absentee ballot and get it done as soon as they'll give you an absentee ballot. No excuses! It grinds my beans that more people complain than bother to vote.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

As a woman, mother and breathing person, I would like to see a president who knows when the micraphone is on! "Big Time"
Okay, george is a fun guy to party with but I don't think he's baked enough to be a stable leader for any length of time. There's that little thing of Capital Punishment and his record with women and children in the state of Texas. And Chany and his voting record, or rather what voting record? Two words to Dick, Absentee Ballot
My vote is with Log. I mean Al. I mean maybe. 
I'd go with Ralph but.........









What is the deal with Rat? any one see the commercial?
Politics, such a fun game!

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 12, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 12, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 12, 2000).]


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

I find it amazing how many folks believe the press and spinmasters ...

Everyone becomes an expert on the State of Texas because the Gore spinmasters release a 30 sec soundbite about how mistreated the women and children are. No mention that a BIG part of the problem is illegal immigration that the Federal government has NOT been able to control...Seems that Gore is a part of Texas' problems but refuses to take responsibility for his and the governments lack of action.

I find it very hard to believe that by raising my taxes in order to keep the drug companies fat and happy, as Gore proposes, will do squat for the elderly today. It will put folks in my age group (40s) into the weeds when we retire. Feed the drug companies now and they will become even more greedy in the future.

The constitution is under constant attack by those who would have the government protect us from ourselves. Clinton/Gore have done nothing to stop this attack. If anything they have been in favor of the constitutions degradation.
Not sure if there is a Supreme Court seat opening in the next 4 years, death is a mighty tricky thing to predict, but I sure don't want Gore to have a say in the candidate selection.

Worrying about slip-ups by politicos is folly. At least what Bush said was his opinion. Beats Pres. Kennedy standing in front of the world and calling himself a pastry or Gore saying that he created the internet.

If this sounds like a slam on Gore and a vote for Bush it isn't. I am still undecided. Good chance I'll do what I have in the past and pull a Libertarian ticket.. BTW, the Lib Party's candidate is named Harry Browne, not that you'll hear that name in the press









[This message has been edited by Wambly (edited September 12, 2000).]


----------



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought we weren't supposed to talk about politics at dinner.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm with you, Cremaster!






















Let's talk about this later, over after dinner drinks and cigars!









[This message has been edited by cookM (edited September 13, 2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i will be very honest about my knowledge of the US political scene, which is not much. I do know however, that Al Gore's wife - Tipper
has a lot to do with parental advisory labels on music albums and has a few problems for Jello Biafra.

How would this affect artistic freedom if Mrs Gore's husband was the chief executive?.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Personally, I would have liked to see McCain make it this far, but alas....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

my love and distain for clowns has met it's match, politicians.










[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 15, 2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Did someone say "Star Wars"?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Well put ChefKath. Separation of church and state. 

Please Vote!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Saw an infomercial with Chuck Hesten last nite and the subject was abortion. It was VERY graphic and did not sway me to the right to life side of the argument by any means. 
People are going to seak out abortion, it is between them, their partner, their god their doctor. A safe hospital environment is best for all. Full disclosure and adoption must be discussed. 
Do we want women dieing in back ally botched abortions? Do we want reproductive rights removed? Do we want to go back to the dark ages? 
Support eachother and love eachother. Adopt more kids, allow our youth to be educated. 
Don't remove a medical proceedure.
I have three healthy boys. I thank God I never had to go through an abortion but I thank God there is that option and I will fight to keep this legal medical proceedure open to those who need it. 
Yes I do go to church, it may not be your church

soapbox dismount......

VOTE, I don't care who you vote for, just vote!

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 22, 2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Satchmo,
I edited my post because I do not want to disrespect families like your own. That was a beautiful story and one that says a lot for adoption. 
But I support the right to Choice. 
I do feel that US politics is so divied by religion and I don't fit into the mold. 
GW Bush feels that people who are not christians will not go to heaven, now if that kind of a statment isn't divisive, what is?
What about the millions who's faith is different from his? That's what I ment when I said nobody's God says....

So, the bigger Election Question now, HEATING OIL AND GAS PRICES.

everyone should have cars that get better milage.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

But Satchmo- he invented the internet!...and sliced bread


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey Nicko-

I see you're quick to move other people's posts to other forums- where does this one go?


----------

